# Time lapse anyone?



## firemedic0135 (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone know how to take a series of shots and make time lapse.Software?Technique?
Thanks


----------



## darich (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm sure when i bought my Canon Digital Rebel there was software included that allowed you to do time lapse - the downside was that the camera had to be connected to the PC since it was the pc that controlled everything.

I'd say you'll need a tripod, a remote shutter release and a stopwatch!!
seriously though i don't know of any particular programs or equipment you'll need other than what i've just mentioned.


----------



## zioneffect564 (Apr 2, 2007)

my nikon coolpix s6 had a feature on it that did time lapse at different intervals and then it just put them all together


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 2, 2007)

what do you want to do with a time lapse? just put the photos together to make a video?


----------



## astrostu (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, the Canon has software to do it, but I have no idea about Sony.


----------



## firemedic0135 (Apr 2, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> what do you want to do with a time lapse? just put the photos together to make a video?


 

Well I took a bunch of pics the other day of a storm cloud and then when I viewed them in my pic viewer you could see the cloud changing and it appeared to boil and fall to the ground and if I had some software I could play them without having to flip through them manualy.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 2, 2007)

Make a gif using Imageready (part of CS2)


----------



## dewey (Apr 2, 2007)

You can take you shots and use windows movie maker on the PC or iMovie on the mac to create a time lapse movie.  

I tried one a few days ago just as an experiement - it's "interesting" 

From what I gather everything, most certainly WB, needs to be set to manual so you don't get a "flicker" in your frames.   Both programs I mention are drag and drop and included with the OS.

Here is the trial I shot out my hotel window a few nights ago.

http://s125.photobucket.com/albums/p79/dewey1181/?action=view&current=deweytimelapse.flv


----------



## RVsForFun (Apr 2, 2007)

Every Sony handycam I've ever owned has this feature. You can have the camera capture a frame of video at selected intervals that play back at an accelerated speed. It's rather neat, I've used it for various productions. For a theatrical production I covered I setup a time lapse camera and showed what was involved with striking the set after the last performance. It was quite eye-opening how much work went into the removal of all the props...


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 2, 2007)

dewey said:


> You can take you shots and use windows movie maker on the PC or iMovie on the mac to create a time lapse movie.
> 
> I tried one a few days ago just as an experiement - it's "interesting"
> 
> ...


 

amazing, I was just saying to myself the other day, I really enjoy like on discovery channel when they have time lapses of clouds covering the land... too bad my camera cant do that.  And look, it can!!!  How did you set this up?  and how much time between shots?


----------



## dewey (Apr 2, 2007)

I set this up with an interval of one shot every 30 seconds.  Each exposure was 30 seconds so it's kind of like 30 seconds on 30 seconds off.  It was at ISO 100 and aperature 2.8.

I would like to try one from sundown into the night... I guess I would try aperature priority and pray. 

I love the time lapse they do on shows like the deadliest catch... very cool!


----------



## firemedic0135 (Apr 2, 2007)

RVsForFun said:


> Every Sony handycam I've ever owned has this feature. You can have the camera capture a frame of video at selected intervals that play back at an accelerated speed. It's rather neat, I've used it for various productions. For a theatrical production I covered I setup a time lapse camera and showed what was involved with striking the set after the last performance. It was quite eye-opening how much work went into the removal of all the props...


 

Yes that is excatly what I want to do.You did it just like I had it in my mind but I didnt know how to afix them all together so they would play in a sequence.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 3, 2007)

dewey said:


> I set this up with an interval of one shot every 30 seconds. Each exposure was 30 seconds so it's kind of like 30 seconds on 30 seconds off. It was at ISO 100 and aperature 2.8.
> 
> I would like to try one from sundown into the night... I guess I would try aperature priority and pray.
> 
> I love the time lapse they do on shows like the deadliest catch... very cool!


 
so are you sitting in one place for hours on end or do you hook up and let a computer do the work?  if so what program?


----------



## dewey (Apr 3, 2007)

Oooh sorry... it made sense in my head 

I shot this with a D200, which has a built in intervalometer.  I set it up on a tripod, set the number of shots in the camera and went to sleep.  I didn't have it hooked up to a computer.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 3, 2007)

dewey said:


> Oooh sorry... it made sense in my head
> 
> I shot this with a D200, which has a built in intervalometer. I set it up on a tripod, set the number of shots in the camera and went to sleep. I didn't have it hooked up to a computer.


 
AHHH, now I am sad my camera doesnt have that


----------



## jtice (Apr 3, 2007)

I LOVE time lapse stuff.

I have done it a few different ways actually.

First I MANUALLY took hundreds of pics, and joined them as a movie in Flash.
Yes, that was a PITA, here is the first one I did.
http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/time_lapse/clouds1.avi

Here is another I did manually.
http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/time_lapse/candle_burn.wmv

Then I discovered a Remote program for Canon Point an Shoot cams, wow, how much better that made it  LOL
This was either manual, or done with that remote program.
http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/time_lapse/megafire.wmv

Then I bought a new vid cam, a Sony HC90
really nice vidcam, and it has a built in time lapse feature!
Here is the first test I did with it.
http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/time_lapse/time_lapse_sunset_10sec_7-6-06.wmv

Here is another we did while stacking rocks on vacation.
http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/time_lapse/sinks_rock_stack.wmv

I have a Canon digital wired remote shutter release/timer due today for my Canon 30D 
That is gonna be alot of fun I think, I will being doing many more in the months to come.

~John


----------



## AJ Jewell (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam Javanrouh of Toronto posted a great time lapse on his site "Daily Dose of Imagery" ... link


----------



## chrisc (Apr 11, 2007)

jtice said:


> I LOVE time lapse stuff.
> 
> I have done it a few different ways actually.
> 
> ...


 
lol  I have gone through the first few stages you mention as well but have not yet used a camcorder.  Most recent video was a sunset at the Pipeline surf break, Hawaii, with music.  The speeded up videos below were done using Windows Movie Maker (between crashes), you select speed double.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iseMC9RnsnQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7JDAIGhOhU[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10xhZbKG9Rc[/ame]

Power coming on after Earthquake:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMW1Vg7VYt8[/ame]
and some more:
http://www.youtube.com/bwlfp

Chris


----------



## jtice (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris,

LOL yea, tall me about it, Movie Maker is a really nice, simple, editor..... When it Works !
It has certain operations that are very slow, and crashes WAY too open.
I have been using Ulead Studio 8 and 10

Great work on your time lapses !!

~John


----------

